# Minion



## DKMD

Here's my finished box for the Beads of Courage event at SWAT. Lots of carving and painting that put me way outside my comfort zone, and there were a few technical challenges that made me scratch my head(and cuss).

About 9" tall(10" if you include the hair) and 5" in diameter. The body is pear and the lid is hard maple duckwood. 

Comments, criticism, and suggestions always appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 19


----------



## Kevin

That's cool as heck Doc. Can we see the inside and how the top comes off?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

WOW !!! Need a pic with the top off

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

That's very cool Doc! My wife would kill for that, she loves those silly things. I also would like to see a pic of it open. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

WARNING: the following photo may be unsuitable for some viewers

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

That is just too cool Doc! Is that a fundraiser? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Is that a fundraiser?



No, it's much better.

http://www.beadsofcourage.org/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> No, it's much better.
> 
> http://www.beadsofcourage.org/



That's one heck of a program! So do the projects go to the kids or are they sold to raise money for the program?


----------



## Kevin

The kids use the boxes to keep theri beads. They receive beads for going through certain procedures such as chemo and radiation and surgeries and transplants etc. They can get together and compare beads/stories and have something to talk about. It is not a charity - it's all explained in the link I provided.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

I watched the video from CBS morning news but didn't understand where the boxes came into play. That's very noble of you to do do that Doc, you're going to make some poor kids year with that! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds

LOVE IT !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow doc, you knocked it out of the park again, very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Great job all around! That will thrill some kid!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

Awesome! I'm sure they will make a lot youngsters of smile.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Tony said:


> That's one heck of a program! So do the projects go to the kids or are they sold to raise money for the program?



All the boxes go to the kids... No money involved. The program was started by some glass artists who made beads, and woodworkers got involved to give them a place to keep them. At SWAT, most of the boxes will be turned, but there are a lot of folks who make flat work boxes for the same program.


----------



## steve bellinger

Doc that is just awesome. So glad to see you going out of your comfort zone. Did you get to put a BOC button or at least signing it as one? ( if that makes sense)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Steve I made my laughy face before you edited your post. I was laughing at your comment about Doc going outside of his comfort zone. I don't think the man is ever outside of his comfort zone he seems to be able to do anything he sets his mind to. I wish I had his talent.

Doc no one has asked about "the hair". So it is left to me. What about the hair?


----------



## steve bellinger

Kevin i know Doc is a great turner, but also, over the years i've seen his stuff, i can say i've never seen or would of ever guessed he would of done some thing like this. Just think it's awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Great job on this box David, it's out of the park. It's sure to make a difference to some kid.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Doc that is simply amazing ! Kudos to you for all the effort you put into that !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Way Kool Keller. Kudos for championing this project here at WB too. I had never heard of it before you introduced us. Great job on the minion. My wifee loves them as well for some goofy reason. If she asks me to make one for her then there is a  coming your way 

Seriously nice job though. I saw a lot of challenges in the first pic. The the pic with the lid off revealed a whole new set. Sincerely nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

steve bellinger said:


> Doc that is just awesome. So glad to see you going out of your comfort zone. Did you get to put a BOC button or at least signing it as one? ( if that makes sense)



Thanks, Steve. I did sign it and write 'Beads of Courage' on the inside of the lid, but I need to order some of those buttons.



Kevin said:


> ...I don't think doc is ever outside of his comfort zone he seems to be able to do anything he sets his mind to...
> 
> Doc no one has asked about "the hair". So it is left to me. What about the hair?



You're wrong about the comfort zone... This is way outside of mine. I do appreciate the kind words, but I think most folks can do anything they set their minds to.

I'm kinda proud of the hair. I took black plastic broom bristles and hit them with a lighter very quickly to make them warp and twist. I used a jeweler's drill bit in a pin vice to make the holes and secured each hair with a little bit of CA glue.

My shop smelled like burnt a$$ for a few days, but I really like the way the hair looks.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

That is very cool and for kids...even better.

I love the minions too..my grandson and I watch despicable me weekly...


----------



## SENC

Keller, you are by far the coolest bone doc out there! Who knew any of you had a heart? Super cool idea and fantastic execution for a great cause. I'm thinking St Peter might make an exception for you, my friend.

Enough with the niceties. Why do you know how burnt a$$ smells?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> Why do you know how burnt a$$ smells?



Sometimes the general surgeons are working in the OR next door...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## jmurray

Great job and a great cause. You got skills doc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

That's just plain awesome. My son looked and looked at it, then asked if I would get him one. I explained what it was for and he said I should make one to give to them. If only I had the skills. Must be a correlation between surgery and wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

JR Custom Calls said:


> That's just plain awesome. My son looked and looked at it, then asked if I would get him one. I explained what it was for and he said I should make one to give to them. If only I had the skills. Must be a correlation between surgery and wood



My kids are pissed that I'm making it for 'some kid I don't even know.' I told them if they ever get a serious pediatric illness, I'll make them a box.

You've got the skills... Lots of profanity and sweat equity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

DKMD said:


> You've got the skills... Lots of profanity and sweat equity.


At least I've got one person fooled... 

Ever wonder why I only post pics of calls? There's a reason, I've halfway figured them out. Every time I venture in to something new, it sucks... Bad


----------



## DKMD

JR Custom Calls said:


> At least I've got one person fooled...
> 
> Ever wonder why I only post pics of calls? There's a reason, I've halfway figured them out. Every time I venture in to something new, it sucks... Bad



And you don't think there's a shallow grave full of minion failures just outside my shop?

Reactions: Funny 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

DKMD said:


> And you don't think there's a shallow grave full of minion failures just outside my shop?


Ha. The visual I have of that... Lol!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> And you don't think there's a shallow grave full of minion failures just outside my shop?


Doc Keller, Minion Butcher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Graybeard

Beautiful in all respects, hat's off to you.
Graybeard

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks

The little angel who gets this box will go Bananas. beedo beedo That is wonderful Doc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

What an amazing program and your contribution is top notch. 

It would be really cool to see a thread with different organizations like this one listed for us who have never heard of such things. Might inspire people when they are wondering what their next project could be and also go to some great causes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## brown down

doc that is super cool man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Very cool indeed, Doc. Although I have no use for the Minions myself, I think taking the time making and giving something to a child in need that you will probably never see or meet says bunches about who you are.
I agree with @gman2431 that a thread listing different organizations like this would be great.(You'd have to tag me in it or I'll miss it)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Seaba

That is outstanding! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## winters98

That is very nice. that is a very noble cause .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD

Thought I had already responded, but apparently hadn't... Keller, you nailed this one! (again). If/when I ever get my minion/BOC done, I can only hope it comes out 1/2 this nice (and I'm sure the recipient is pulling for me, too). I absolutely love the minions. And if this weren't headed to a child in need, I'd be offering to buy if from you...


----------



## woodman6415

Pictures don't really do it justice ... It was truly awesome seeing it on the table with all the other beads of courage boxes .... Great job

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks

There was another BOC minion but docs was the best by far. And definitely better in person. Jim

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

